# in welchem packet ist libexpat.so.0

## peterpeterson

hallo

ich hab ein wenig mit crossdev (arm) gespielt.

hab da wohl irgendwann beim emergen das alternative ROOT vergesen,

jetzt bekomme ich bei _libexpat.so.0_ immer die meldung: _wrong elf_

in welchem packet befindet die sich? damit ich die neu emerge.

ich bin irgendwie zu blöd das zu finden.

hat einer einen tip, wo man sowas nachgucken kann?

bzw. hab ich wohl mehr kaputt gemacht, als ich denke?

cu tim

----------

## himpierre

```
equery b libexpat.so.0
```

----------

## peterpeterson

danke.

hatte das auch schon mehrfach gelesen und auch schonmal benutzt.

werde es mir jetzt auf den arscht tätowieren!

nochmals vielen dank für die schnelle antwort

cu tim

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *peterpeterson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> werde es mir jetzt auf den arscht tätowieren!
> 
> 

 

OT: dafür solltest du 

```
echo "equery b $lib" > /dev/arsch
```

 verwenden  :Razz: 

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.rommel.stw.uni-erlangen.de/~fejf/cgi-bin/pfs-web.pl?action=search_file&limit=500&filter=libexpat.so.0

Damit durchsuchst du auch Pakete, die du nicht installiert hast.

Nennt sich Portage File Search.

@Mod: Evtl sollten wir sowas irgendwo mal unterbringen, denn solche Fragen kommen in letzter Zeit immer.

Tobi

----------

## Keepoer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> http://www.rommel.stw.uni-erlangen.de/~fejf/cgi-bin/pfs-web.pl?action=search_file&limit=500&filter=libexpat.so.0
> 
> @Mod: Evtl sollten wir sowas irgendwo mal unterbringen, denn solche Fragen kommen in letzter Zeit immer.
> 
> Tobi

 

Auch wenns gerade offline ist, sowas sollte verlinkt werden. Und warum verfügt Gentoo nicht über ein solches Tool  :Question: 

MfG

Keep

Edit: Ich meinte damit im Sinne von einem Webtool.

----------

## buggybunny

Sagt mal, kann es sein, das das die __einzige__ Seite ist, die Portage File Search anbietet?

Googlen nach "Portage File Search" listet nämlich leider nur genau diese Seite....

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten rauszukriegen, in welchen Packages man welche Dateien findet?

----------

## Necoro

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten rauszukriegen, in welchen Packages man welche Dateien findet?

 

wenn du das Paket installiert hast: 

```
equery b $file
```

 (wie ja schon genannt)

----------

## buggybunny

Sorry,

war ungenau formuliert von mir, ich meinte natürlich wenn das Paket __nicht__ installiert ist.......  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> Sagt mal, kann es sein, das das die __einzige__ Seite ist, die Portage File Search anbietet?

 

'to my knowledge' wie das so schön neudeutsch heißt - ja, leider

Und auch PFS deckt nicht den kompletten Baum ab sondern soweit ich weiß nur die Pakete die irgendjemand bei sich installiert hat und der diese Info auch PFS zur Verfügung stellt d.h. die Fileliste hochlädt.

----------

